# 2ww and I don't feel pregnant :0(



## greenfairy (May 6, 2012)

I'm on my 2 week wait and half way through. My boobs are no longer sore, but I did have cramping yesterday and a bit this morning.    

Has anyone else have any symptoms?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

don't symptom-spot, it's completely irrelevant. you won't have obvious pregnancy symptoms usually. any symptoms you do have can be caused by your treatment or by the trigger wearing off or by progesterone if you are taking that...

i cramped on all three 2ww's, one was bfn, one bfp that i later miscarried and one bfp that stuck. so cramping tells you nothing. try and get some sleep, good luck for your OTD.


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Exactly what goldbunny said. With my son I 'felt' pregnant on my 2ww but with this baby I felt nothing. Symptom spotting is just pointless torture. Not long to go Hun, good luck x


----------



## greenfairy (May 6, 2012)

I have period like cramping bad today and hope it isn't period pains! X


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, I just voted thinking you wanted to know generally who had not had any symptoms on their tww. I didn't and I am typing this with my week-old newborn in my arms. Good luck. x


----------

